# Most Useless Gift Ever - Itunes Voucher



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

My son got a £50 Itunes voucher recently.

But we dont use Itunes and dont need it - why would I want to download compressed versions of music when for the same money I can get CDs - or simply get it for free from youtube (I have a converter so can get anything there onto CD)

what a useless gift

any suggestions on what to do with it?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Sell it. e-bay or if that doesn't grab you try cardpool or google for other options.


----------



## Saintbert (Mar 12, 2015)

I would be wondering exactly the same thing. Can you buy audiobooks off iTunes, though? Most of my on-the-go listening is audiobooks.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

If you want, I would buy it from you


----------

